# silicone/rubber/flexible mold users... Taper setup time?



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I have one but never timed it


----------



## janvanhamont (Mar 10, 2004)

Usually, when working with three molds I can release the first mold after the third mold has been poured. I use an infrared light above the mold after pouring so I do not need to top off the bottom. I put the mold with candle in the freezer as soon as I can handle the mold without the risk of spilling. .When the mold comes out the freezer the inside of the candle is still liquid.One has has to carefull to release the candle so as to not spill the liquid wax. With a rotating table one could work a dozen molds and obvious this would speed up the process. The infrared light is essential in order to speed up the process. With the rotating table the molds pass automatically under the heat source. I have however never timed this operation.
Janvanhamont


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

what and how does the infrared light work on the bottom of the mold?


----------



## dtompsett (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm also a little curious how the infared light (heat lamp?) affects the candles... wouldn't that just cause the "bottoms" of the candles to remain warm? Are you in effect keeping the bottom warm long enough for it to get drawn down into the mold as the rest cools? (so your 8" candle ends up being 7-3/4"... because you didn't have to re-pour the end)


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

wax that is allowed to cool very slowly has less shrinkage. 
Also curious about the lamp.


----------

